# Over night stay in Atlantic City New Jersey



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2019)

The hubby and I decided to join my cousin and his wife for an overnight stay in Atlantic City New Jersey. We had a complementary room and buffet. While the husbands gambled a bit we went to the pool for the afternoon. This was at the Harrahs casino. It was a beautiful day although a bit crowded. When I went back to the room I noticed this Seagull sitting outside our window. I think he was trying to warn us that snow was on the way. Took a couple of extra hours to get home the next day because of the weather conditions. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks like fun Ruth, cute pic of the Gull too.   Glad you got home safe!


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2019)

I went to Atlantic city as a boy.  I always remember the man riding the horse off the high board into the water.


----------

